# How to install a video card ?

## wehokid

I am New to gentoo, i am trying to install geforce 210 and i am not sure how to install the drivers, could someone give me a step by step guide on how to do it?

I installed the card on the system and the hdmi wasnt showing anything so i thought obviously it needs the right driver (am i right?)

----------

## John R. Graham

Gentoo Linux nVidia Guide  :Wink: 

- John

----------

